# In Need of help



## lisa.pinny (Aug 6, 2010)

Hay all i just started writing and im sorta new at all this. I want to learn how to role play but im to scared to ask anyone so if you can help me please post a reply. My faverite things are ANIME and hanging out with friends. thanks for reading this and i hope that i can learn from all you


----------



## lisa.pinny (Aug 6, 2010)

well so mutch for feeling welcome. I will give  a doller to the first person who posts,just kidding


----------



## Foxryder (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to WF, Lisa. Being new to writing is a wonderful feeling that can potentially lead into something great. I dearly urge you to harness your creative skill. Role play is something I know lil' about but I am not so certain if the Big Ones are free with that here. All the same, pull up a chair and make yourself at home.


Fox.


----------



## Baron (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome, Lisa.  I see you've already discovered the RPG board.  There's no better way to learn than to join in.  Enjoy the site.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there! I'm not into anime, but I"m sure someone else will be able to help you out. Welcome to the forums, anyway.


Nickie


----------



## Gumby (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome lisa! Lots of people here share your interest in RPG.


----------



## ash somers (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there, lisa.pinny (cute name username 

Welcome to WritingForums and the RPG's.

Hope you like it here and cheers, ash.


----------



## lisa.pinny (Aug 7, 2010)

can anyone get me started or tell me how to join a game??


----------



## ash somers (Aug 7, 2010)

check your inbox


----------



## ArcThomas (Aug 8, 2010)

*RUINSCAPE*! they just remade the scenary. 

just playing never play roleplays. But that's the number 1 online game.


----------



## lisa.pinny (Aug 8, 2010)

its spelled runescape, you dont play all that mutch if u cant spell it


----------



## Baron (Aug 8, 2010)

There are two RPGs just getting started, check them out:

http://www.writingforums.com/rpgs/113966-hidden-planet-rpg.html

http://www.writingforums.com/rpgs/113916-old-breed-strikes-anew.html


----------

